# No Internet Access and Limited Connectivity



## chinthana (Aug 8, 2012)

HI,

One of my user having a uncommon issue, while she works, she gets this








but at this time internet and email are working (connected to LAN). issue is some time when she get this notification some of URLs can not access, they are not block from our firewall also.Sometimes the message went off automatically.there is no error in the *event viewer*
I have tried below steps to solve this issue.

*1. Change IP addresses.
2. Change network cable and network port.
3. Uninstall drivers and reinstall *

This user has changed her notebook 2 months back,she had this problem when she had her previous notebook. 

Can you guys give a support.

Thank you
Chinthana


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Normally a reboot (unplug for 2-3 minutes) of the modem/router usually fixes this.


----------



## chinthana (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,

It didn't work


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This is usually an issue with the Router/Modem. As bassfisher said, unplugging the router/modem's power cable for 15 seconds, and plugging it back in and waiting 2 minutes for all the lights to come back on usually works. 
If you still have problems connected by LAN, try a different Ethernet cable. Try a different port on the Router. When connected test the internet speed at speedtest.net. If the test shows the internet speed to be slower then the advertised speed you are paying for, Have the ISP test the lines.
Do any other devices on the network have connection problems? 
Also, please click on this link and include the information requested. http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


----------



## chinthana (Aug 8, 2012)

01. It is a wired connection.

02. providing IP details is impossible, but I can assure, there are no any secondary IP addresses or gateways. 

03. Sri Lanka - Dialog Sri Lanka

04. ILL (DSL)

05. CISCO C2960 Switch 

06. Anti-Virus- Kaspersky 
Firewall - Palo Alto

I believe above details will enough for you.

:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Why can't you provide the IP config logs? 
All routers put out the same ip addresses, (eg) *192.168.1.1 *or some variation. But there is a lot more information in the IP log then just your IP address, it tells us if the *Default Gateway *(your router) is being recognized or not, or if it is in the same sub net as your computers IP address. And many other factors. 
If you need help, then please provide us this information. Go to Search type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *Ipconfig /all> 0 & notepad 0 *copy the contents of the notepad file and post it in your next post.


----------

